
We Should Regulate Ridesharing Like Buses and Restaurants - ceohockey60
https://interconnected.blog/regulate-ridesharing-like-buses-and-restaurants/
======
opportune
Bad article, the only specific regulation they even mention supporting is
"cleanliness" as if most uber/lyfts aren't clean already, more than buses at
least, which they are comparing them to. And how are uber/lyft regulations
even related to restaurants. Stop upvoting this blogspam

------
gok
> Where the current taxi regulations fail, and thus should not be replicated,
> is that it artificially lowers supply via the so-called medallion system

Many cities regulate restaurants like this too, by rationing liquor licenses.

------
throwawayjava
Those are called taxis.

~~~
Hokusai
The regulation already exists, ridesharing companies just decided to break the
law and challenge the definition of "employee" and "taxi" because ridesharing
companies have an app. That was weird from the begging.

All the gig economy is just based in the idea that companies that do business
thru an app doesn't need to follow established laws.

~~~
SllX
They were bad laws that deserved and earned open defiance. All people care
about is getting from Point A to Point B in a quick, reliable and safe manner.
People don’t care if the driver has an expensive medallion that makes them a
member of a government-sanctioned mafia, if the driver of the car is willing
to fulfill the passenger’s request in exchange for money.

When you make the request for a private car to take you somewhere, you’re
putting your life in the driver’s hands for the duration of the ride. The
medallion and privileges don’t make a difference, but they can make the
difference in the availability of cars in your vicinity.

~~~
Hokusai
> All people care about is getting from Point A to Point B in a quick,
> reliable and safe manner.

Drivers also care about having a safe work environment, reasonable working
hours and a fair pay. Capitalism is not just about consumers, but about
consumers and producers.

Apps push employees to accept ever lowering salaries to achieve that "cheap
trips" and to renounce to their rights as employees to increase
"availability". Labour laws were created to address this situations and should
not be ignored.

How would you solve these problems?

> The medallion and privileges don’t make a difference, but they can make the
> difference in the availability of cars in your vicinity.

Many cities require tests, background checks, etc. to get a taxi driver
license. Apps seem to have lowered that standards. So, the opposite - less
safe travel - could be the actual reality. I think that your statement needs
some extra proof.

